# Schwimmteich genehmigungspflichtig?



## Dr.J (23. Okt. 2013)

Hallo Schwimmteichprofis,

sind Schwimmteiche im eigenen Garten genehmigungspflichtig? Wenn ja, gibt es da gewisse Richtlinien?


----------



## Zacky (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich genehmigungspflichtig?*

Hallo Jürgen.

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sind Schwimm- und Gartenteiche bis 100 qbm genehmigungsfrei und auch Bauanzeige-frei. So sieht es zumindest die Bauordnung bei uns vor, in der geschrieben steht: 



> § 55 Genehmigungsfreie Vorhaben (Brandenburgische Bauordnung(BbgBO)) Abs. 5 ...Wasserbecken mit nicht mehr als 100 m3 Beckeninhalt als Nebenanlage zu einem Wohngebäude, ...



...es kann aber von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde bzw. zu Landkreis auch schon wieder anders sein...

Ich habe auch mal was von einer max. Tiefe von 1,99m gelesen und gehört - weil es darüber hinaus (hinunter) schon wieder andere rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen gibt, die zum Grundwasserrecht, Bergbaurecht oder ähnliches gehören...aber da will ich mich jetzt nicht genau festlegen.


----------



## Dr.J (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich genehmigungspflichtig?*

Hmm. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es ohne irgendwas geht.

Geplante Größe 32 qm, max. Tiefe 180 cm.

Hab noch folgendes in der Bauordnung Bayern gefunden:


> (1) Verfahrensfrei sind:
> 
> 10.    folgende Anlagen in Gärten und zur Freizeitgestaltung:
> 
> a)        Schwimmbecken mit einem Beckeninhalt bis zu 100 m³ einschließlich dazugehöriger temporärer luftgetragener Überdachungen, *außer im Außenbereich*,



Das Fettgedruckte verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## PeterBoden (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich genehmigungspflichtig?*

Hallo,


mit *Außenbereich* ist der Bereich außerhalb der existierenden Wohnbereiche innerhalb einer Stadt, Gemeinde usw. gemeint.

Also da wo man wohnt darf man genehmigungsfrei Behälter mit max. 100m³ errichten (so stand es mal in der Thüringer Bauordnung , dazu zählten auch Teiche).
Das mit den 100m³ scheint wohl bundeseinheitlich zu sein.

Hier im Forum war schon mal ein Beitrag dazu, der User wollte im Außenbereich richtig loslegen und musste zur Behörde...


----------



## Dr.J (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich genehmigungspflichtig?*

Somit dürfte das Vorhaben im eigenen Garten genehmigungsfrei sein.

@all
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich genehmigungspflichtig?*

Hallo Dr. ...
das ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich geregelt. 
Theoretisch kann es fuer Dein Baugebiet dazu noch Sonderregelungen geben , die in einem Bebauungsplan für das Gebiet festgelegt worden sind. 
Als Aussenbereich gilt im Baurecht jedes Grundstück, was nicht im Bereich eines qualifizierten Bebauungsplanes liegt. Das könnte also z.B. ein freistehender alter Resthof sein oder ähnliches. 

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen schildere kurz dem Bauamt was Du vor hast und frag, welche Genehmigungen Du dafür brauchst , oder ob Du das so machst. Vermutlich brauchst Du keine, aber es kann ja bekanntlich der frömmste nicht in Frieden Leben , wenn es dem Nachbarn nicht gefällt. 
Gerade bei dem Inverstitionsvolumen bist Du dann auf Nummer sicher. 

Eventuell gibt es zusätzölich zu den erlaubten kubik auch noch eine maximal erlaubte Tiefe oder einen Grenzabstand einzuhalten, auch hierzu gibt Dir das Bauamt Auskunft. 

Besser vorher fragen als später in die Röhre schauen. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## simon (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich genehmigungspflichtig?*

moin moin
das müsste eigentlich in der jeweiligen landesbauordnung stehen,die wie wuzzel sagt von bundesland zu bundesland anderst aussieht.
im zweifelsfall immermal beim örtlichen bauamt nachfragen
gruss


----------



## Dr.J (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich genehmigungspflichtig?*

Mein Zitat oben ist ja aus der aktuellen Landesbauordnung für Bayern.
Aber ich werde trotzdem zur Sicherheit in der Gemeinde nachhaken.

Warum muß immer alles so kompliziert sein....


----------



## Emanuel (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich genehmigungspflichtig?*

Ja das stimmt  So ist es nunmal im Land der Regeln und Vorschriften.
Da gibt es einfach einfach nicht


----------



## Heidelberger (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich genehmigungspflichtig?*

In Bad-Württemberg sinds wohl auch 100 Kubik. Interesant übrigens noch hinzuzufügen, dass ein Streitpunkt bei Naturagart-Systemen mit separatem Filterteich immer wieder ist, ob der eigentliche Schwimmteich extra gezählt werden darf (da wären dann beispielsweise 90 plus 30 kein Problem) oder eben als nur ein Teich -das ist dann wohl nicht genau geregelt...das ist aber eine Feinheit. Ich würde/werde auf jeden Fall immer sicherheitshalber auf dem Bauamt nachfragen -nicht dass den späteren Nachbarn die quakenden __ Frösche stören. Bauämter kriegen die meisten Hinweise für mögliche Verstöße übrigens meistens von der "netten" Nachbarschaft -die müssen gar nicht selbst kontrollieren gehen...
Martin


----------



## Emanuel (17. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich genehmigungspflichtig?*

Ja die lieben Nachbarn, also zur Sicherheit einfach unter der Grenze bleiben, dann kann nichts beanstandet werden!


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich genehmigungspflichtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
meine Interpretation wäre die folgende:
ein "Schwimm-Wasserbecken" bis 100 m³ ist genehmigungsfrei. Für Außenanlagen ist der Luftraum für eine eventuelle Überdachung mit hinzu zu rechnen (!), also darf ein überdachter Pool inklusive (überdachten) Luftraum max. 100 m³ haben. Bei Schwimmbecken in Wohnräumen scheint das nicht zu gelten (vermutlich auch solche Halb- und Halbvarianten).
Das ist wie gesagt eine Interpretation. Das richtige Wissen hierzu haben einige Leute in der Behörde, die Gemeinde und irgendein Sachbearbeiter im ungünstigen Falle halt nicht (siehe die vorangegangenen postings ). Ein Telefonanruf an der richtigen Stelle und ein schneller Kugelschreiber können viel Papier sparen... .


----------

